# Tropical mix and pumpkin seeds?



## LimaMikeSquared (Jul 14, 2010)

Hiya - Bought some dried fruit tropical mix and some pumpkin seeds.

Are the pumpkin seeds ok?

There are a couple of fruits in the tropical mix I was unsure of - Papaya, pineapple, unspecified melon, and Jumbo black and golden raisins.

Julie


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have found them to prize pumpkin seeds above all else,if they weren't so expensive I'd buy loads.


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Jul 14, 2010)

I bought some from a local green grocers was a £1.00 for 100g. Not sure how good that is price wise.

I shall see how they like them

Julie


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine love pumpkin seeds... I'm actually growing pumpkins at work with the intention of nicking the seeds when they get carved up for Halloween LOL

I wouldn't give them too much fruit at one go... it may cause diahorrea

W xx


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Jul 14, 2010)

I was planning on giving them small amounts of the dried fruit -I was wondering if any in the original post were not ok to feed - so I can pick them out of the mix.

Just wanted to make sure that none of it was poisonous.

The silver and tan has already been nibbling on the pumpkin seeds.

Julie


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have heard not to feed citrus fruits to mice, but I don't know why, and I don't know what really qualifies as a citrus fruit.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Personally i wouldnt feed it because its unnessisary, Dried fruits are high in sugar as well.
Give them a piece of cucumber once and a while say once a week and they will be as happy as pie.
Lots of people give them a little bit of fruit or veg once in a while im not sure what everyone else give's theres.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

mine have loads of fruit and veg, ive never had a problem x their fave veg is kale and they go crazy over melon in this weather x


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok - so I shall feed them tiny bits every once in a while it should keep, most of it is dried bannas and nuts.

I have some kale in the fridge for the beardie I will have to try them on that.

They love the pumpkin seeds - and the other thing I find they love if rice crispie style cereal, I have a low sugar and vitamin fortified one.

They have been boring with their food today - they have been asleep through most of it. lol

Julie


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I give my meeces dried banana in very small quantities about once a week. tiny little pieces half the size of the nail on my pinkie. they get a different treat every night of the week. Tonight is raw almonds chopped up into little bits.

I wouldn't feed pineapple to mousies, and I'm pretty sure citrus is right out. I've occasionally given them dried apple and dried papaya, but again, in very very small amounts. Pumpkin seeds are always appreciated, and I get those on occasion, and I alway save the seeds from Hallowe'en and roast them, and then I have to specifically set some aside for the meeces, or we would all eat them up before they reached the mousies.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

are ur mice ok with almonds i was always told mice couldnt have them x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, I never heard that. Now I have to find out...


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Jul 14, 2010)

I shall pick the bits of pineapple out, I might have to sample a raisin to see if they are seedless. The pieces have been quite big so I have been cutting them up into smaller pieces.

They stripped their food bowl clean of all their treat bits during the night (pumpkin seeds and rice crispies) and left all the rest lol.

Julie


----------

